# Set up for recording - newbie



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Guitar -> Amp -> Line Out -> Focusrite Scarlet Solo (Gen 1) -> USB -> Computer -> Cakewalk by Bandlab. 

I have downloaded the Focusrite Driver. (Also downloaded ASIO4ALL but have not installed it)

Does this look right????? (Cakewalk was free)


----------



## beachbuminthesun (Nov 4, 2019)

This looks correct. If you’re going line out from your amp the sound will be odd as you’re not hearing it through a cabinet.
I don’t know about that particular cakewalk software you’re using but plugging your guitar directly into your interface can work too if you use guitar amp sim plugins. There are many free ones you can google for. This is the most flexible and best sounding way to hear your guitar without going through traditional cab+ mic setup.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Your setup looks good. Although I usually prefer micing the amp. Why not use Reaper instead? It's kinda 'free'. And very intuitive.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Is it working?


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

If you're recording one track at a time with your Solo why would you DI your guitar without a bunch of cab sim effects? 

Not a critique just a question from a similarly new to recording guy. 

I'm coming to the end of recording all the various things I want to catch with a single mic and stacking them up one track at a time over a scratch track that (usually) gets removed at the end. The stuff I do it would be nice to sometimes drag my family members in and record bass, guitar, and vocal at the same time then EQ and edit them afterwards so I'm shopping for some kind of 4-in-4-out setup but open to suggestions. 

I'm old school enough to be using Audacity. Apparently it's not very intuitive but I've been using it a long time so it's at least familiar. 

j


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

beachbuminthesun said:


> ... plugging your guitar directly into your interface can work too if you use guitar amp sim plugins. There are many free ones you can google for. This is the most flexible and best sounding way to hear your guitar without going through traditional cab+ mic setup.


I would prefer this overall and I live in a apartment


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I record my guitar using a Boss GT-1. It functions as interface, and I can use all the amp and cab emulations without having to worry about latency issues.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Is it working?


If you call sounding like it played through a cranked vintage transistor radio with a half dozen rags covering it. DI Scarlet Solo into Cakewalk by Bandlab, TH3 amp/cab vst plugin.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Merlin said:


> I record my guitar using a Boss GT-1. It functions as interface, and I can use all the amp and cab emulations without having to worry about latency issues.


I have an old Boss ME-25, I could try using that, once I figure out how to


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Guitar Rig, Amplitude, Line 6 all have demo versions of their guitar amp sims.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I can record through the ME-25 but the output is through my guitar and not my reference monitors and there is no other option listed.


----------



## beachbuminthesun (Nov 4, 2019)

lepou amp sim and two notes wall of sound are both free and then you can scour the internet for free IRs. Just with that should keep you busy with great sounds for a long time


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> I can record through the ME-25 but the output is through my guitar and not my reference monitors and there is no other option listed.


Did you set the ME25 as your interface?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Merlin said:


> Did you set the ME25 as your interface?


Right now I have an old Roland Duo Capture plugged in. In the preferences I have input and output devices set correctly. I may have not set the out put correctly. I will have to set it up again to check. I am using the WASAPI Shared driver mode, When I used the Scarlet Solo, 1st gen, with ASIO (ASIO4ALL) I just got a medium loud monotone hum. I was able to record a simple mono guitar track with the Duo Capture using Audacity. Boringly plain, but it worked.

I am starting to remember when I tried recording back in 2016 and why I quit. Couldn't get all everything to work right. Difference now is a two month old computer 32gb ram, 10th gen Intel process and an SSD. I just update the drivers and it takes 5 seconds to set up a new device when I plug it in.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> Right now I have an old Roland Duo Capture plugged in. In the preferences I have input and output devices set correctly. I may have not set the out put correctly. I will have to set it up again to check. I am using the WASAPI Shared driver mode, When I used the Scarlet Solo, 1st gen, with ASIO (ASIO4ALL) I just got a medium loud monotone hum. I was able to record a simple mono guitar track with the Duo Capture using Audacity. Boringly plain, but it worked.
> 
> I am starting to remember when I tried recording back in 2016 and why I quit. Couldn't get all everything to work right. Difference now is a two month old computer 32gb ram, 10th gen Intel process and an SSD. I just update the drivers and it takes 5 seconds to set up a new device when I plug it in.


ASIO4ALL is generally used if the supplied drivers don’t work, or if you want to use multiple interfaces.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Here’s a track I did with the GT-1:








Mr Moto


Mr Moto - originally by the Bellairs. This is my arrangement, with a dual lead guitar part, and added bass - the original was guitar, drums, piano, & sax.




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Downloaded Reaper. Now this setup was easy! Good bye Cakewalk and all the others. Again I had to use WASAPI. No sound with asio4all. Right now, Roland DuoCapture In, Edirol MA-15D Speakers (Realtek Driver) Out


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Since my new computer has resources to spare, I set the sample rate at 64 and latency was gone. Thank you Youtube.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

It sounds like you were trying to find workaround hardware drivers due to issues with Cakewalk software. I might be missing something... but if that is the case, you might want to review your initial setup.

The Roland DuoCapture drivers are generally excellent, with zero or close to zero latency on a decent computer.

I suggest you try using the Roland drivers with Reaper. It may solve some of your problems.

PS: If you are having hum issues, Double check your connections/cables/settings on your interface/comp/speakers. Balanced to unbalanced etc.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I hated Cakewalk for the horrible setup. And if you ever were unlucky enough to open up the program with your interface off all those hard gotten settings would be gone.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am with Reaper now. I am using a Focusrite Scarlet Solo (1st gen) - The way it allows me to hookup my reference monitors in a way so I don't have to make changes every time I flip between Reaper and a YouTube tutorial. There are a whole boatload of Reaper tutorials.


----------

